# broken odometer



## Squee22 (Jan 6, 2006)

so this is kinda strange. 

my odometer stopped working, but the speedometer works fine (so I know it's not the sensor). I took apart the dash and looked at it. the gears look like there in good condition, and none of the electronics look burnt out, so I put it back in the dash and went for a drive. It still wasn't working so I gave the dash a good smack and it started working, BUT IN REVERSE.

the kilometres rolled backwards. three kilometres backwards to be exact. then it stopped moving again.

vehicle is a 1994 Nissan pickup. 4 cylinder. 2wd. manual transmission

any thoughts on what would make this thing start clicking backwards? if I could just get it running forwards I'm sure it would start working again.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hit it again! 

Seriously, you're probably going to have to replace the speedometer. High cost - dealer, mid cost - junkyard replacement, low cost - check threads here on modifying a sentra speedometer to fit.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep. Look for one on Ebay maybe.


----------

